
Tails installer is now in Debian - p4bl0
https://bits.debian.org/2016/02/tails-installer-in-debian.html
======
aaren
This is a big improvement over the previous setup, but I feel that it could do
with handling the most insecure part of the process: downloading and verifying
the tails iso.

It would be great if this installer could leverage the trust I have in my
system to painlessly acquire and then validate the tails iso, without having
to deal with

I just tried feeding a regular debian iso to the installer and it didn't
complain at all. This shouldn't be possible - what if this was a bad tails
iso?

~~~
voltagex_
Raise a bug? That sounds like a behaviour you don't want.

Edit: [https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=814432](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=814432)

------
samueloph
Great news! Especially considering this may drive other distros to do the
same, and on Windows, which would be perfect for non tech savy users who want
to start using Linux.

It's better than the dropped Ubuntu's approach of installing it side-by-side
with Windows because they don't have to worry about not screwing with Windows
and a lot of people want to install Linux on their external hard drives and
pendrives.

------
hodwik
A front-page article announcing that a piece of software (that just formats a
usb with a specific iso) got added to the apt-get repository?

What am I missing?

~~~
sbd01
That appears to be about it. The only difference between downloading the ISO
and formatting the disk manually is that the Tails installer sets up a
persistent partition that doesn't get wiped.

~~~
Zigurd
Yeah, that's what it looks like, and I'm not sure I want that on a tails usb
stick. Should I want that?

~~~
mirimir
People like to save stuff. But it ought to be securely encrypted stuff. That's
a little iffy on flash storage. But hey.

